# Rhom or no rhom?



## MartinR (May 25, 2008)

Hi
Now i´ve got some better pictures of my new little serra but i don´t know what kind of serra it is?
I´ve bought him as a rhombeus but i´m not sure.
Please help me to ident this little beast








If it´s a rhom what a rhom could it be?A gold diamond?
To show the pictures in the right size click on the picture 
Thank you for your help


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a rhom,but could also be compressus, some of the spots looked elongated, try a little less flash or light so there isn't so much glare


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Some higher resolution shots without flash are needed (make sure they are in focus)...I think I see irregular scutes which points towards sanchezi.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks like A Romb


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

from the shots you posted, I say it is a rhom. some clearer flank shots should help to identify if the spotting shows any elongated spotting. If the spots form any bars it could be an Altuvie as the spots do not go below the lateral line. I do not see the scutes nor the tail shape indicative a Sanchezi.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

İt looks like Sanchezi in my opinion.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

i'd say its a rhom!


----------

